
Why Microsoft Is Ruling Cloud, IBM Is Matching Amazon, and Google Is $15B Behind - hitr
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bobevans1/2018/02/05/why-microsoft-is-ruling-the-cloud-ibm-is-matching-amazon-and-google-is-15-billion-behind/#55bf6e161dc1
======
hux_
I am going to bet IBM, SAP and Oracle are going to disappear from that list
over the next 10 years. Their numbers just represent Enterprise IT that is
getting unnecessarily milked.

